# African ID help please



## drvnlow (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi folks-

I need some help identifying this cichlid. I have three of them, looks like one male and two females based on color and size. The picture is of what I assume to be the male, the other two have no stripes.
The body color is more beige than the picture makes it out to be.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Buddy8076 (Aug 6, 2006)

post some pictures of the females. from the looks of it, id say its a http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1460 "acei". but im not sure becuase i dont know what the females look like. did they just appear? or were you aware of them being in the tank from birth (egg same difference lol). that question is uneccessary if you have aceis in your tank, cuase them im sure its a acei. but im new to chilclid hobby. so yeah. thats my opinion tho.

good luck


----------



## drvnlow (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the help, but I don't think its that one. They look nothing like the pictured samples.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

that looks like a shelly sexfacuioutus


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.thecichlidgallery.com/article_sexfasciatus.htm


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, thats a baby neolamprologus sexfasciatus, im pretty sure. I have one, let me tell you they get really beautiful as they get older. The males stay the dull brown with stripes and get lots of blue irredescance, and in females they too get the blue shiny fins and keep the brown stripes, but they have a beautifull yellow (like color of a banana) inbetween the stripes.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

shellies are nice!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

And can you believe i passed english class with that spelling? :lol:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LMAO - hey, you faked it pretty good!


----------



## drvnlow (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey thanks for the help, that info was great!

Thanks again.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Heres a profile with some good pics.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1631

Mine looks jut like the second picture but with a little more yellow.


----------

